# Hawk2009 Mkii Review



## brainleak (Nov 9, 2011)

I won this SS from the ECST auction.










Thus far its the shooter I'm the happiest with. The tubes are fantastic, I recently tried shooting TTF with a Bill Hays Hathcock Sniper and really liked that setup. So when I saw this sling was going up for auction for ECST I had to have it. I'm impressed with every aspect of the SS and its build quality but as a shooter, WOW. The tubes are very powerful. I cant say enough about his slingshot. It's going to be my primary shooter for a long time. I think this may have really opened my eyes to tubes now as well. I think I'll have to start digging through the design section and find another tube shooter to make myself.

Thanks Hawk2009! Keep up the fine work!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

congrats Brain, yeah tubes are nice, i am experimenting with them, i have a package coming from dankung today this will give me even more things to try, i am sure Hawk will be happy you are happy


----------

